# Kitten log:)



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

So sometime this week I am getting two kittens. One is an orange male, I am going to call him Romeo. The other one is silver (I think) and I'm naming him Houdini. As soon as I get them I'll post pics


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Aww they sound adorable! I really like the names, I'm pretty bad with coming up with good names.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

sweet! from a shelter?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Not from a shelter, I have some friends with free ones, and they're already outside cats so they'll be used to it when they're older. I am so beyond excited! I might be getting them this Sunday!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok so everything is set up, now I just have to set up a date to get them


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Outside cats don't live as long as inside cats :-( I hope you plan an early spay/neuter because outside cats also breed earlier than inside cats.

I also hope your friends plan on no more more litters.:-?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't worry, we live out in the country and our outside cats generally live a looong time, we have one 8 year old and one twelve year old. I will be neutering both boys. Outside cats do tend to live a lot shorter of a life span in the city. Out here though, it seems to be about equal, and our outside cats seems happier, and equally healthy. But everybody has their opinion, I was just raised this way


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

If you ever volunteered for a kill shelter you'd understand my angst. I also don't understand the concept of outside dogs and cats. I want to interact with them all the time, not just when I go outside. Do they ever go into the house?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

WHen they sneak in they do. We only have no kill shelters in my area, and all of my neighbors know who's cats are who's and don't take them in, and unless there's a call made nobody comes up here to take animals. The reason we have outside only cats is because, 1. Our neighbors have hundreds of feral cats right by their house, so we need our cats to scare the others away. 2. If we don't have cats we have mice. 3. We already have two indoor only cats and they have a verrrry sensitive hierarchy, another cat coming in would upset it. 4. Our outside cats are aloud in one of our shops, and they have a special place to sleep and can go under the porch too. 5. They already were barn cats when we got them, so there's not really a point in keeping them inside when the only danger is coyotes, and that's only when they go miles away from our house, which they normally don't. (we never have cats get hit by cars up here). But thank you for thinking of my kitties safety I'm also outside nearly all day, so I interact with my outside animals a ton. Plus if we didn't have cats my chickens would probably be dead and I'm not even kidding


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

lillyandquigly said:


> Our neighbors have hundreds of feral cats right by their house, so we need our cats to scare the others away.


 That is just crazy, I don't care how far out in the country you live. Disease can spread. Poor cats, domestic cats aren't meant to live like that. Your neighbors I mean. If you say your cats are happy safe and healthy then I believe you.

Oh well, at least we can keep our bettas safe, right?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thankfully they're not super close neighbors which is why our cats stay healthy. My neighbors are nice, they just can't afford to fix them (they're not even their cats), but all of the feral cats stay up there. Thankfully only a few of the males come down here and our cats keep them off just fine. The only one I'm worried about is Apache (yes I named him) because he likes to watch my chickens. Now that Tommy's died I don't have a cat to keep him away. He hasn't come around in a while though. I keep my cats safe really well because I'm out there so much, and we hunt so any coyote that comes by our place gets shot. We don't have ***** anymore either because we take the cat food in at night.


----------



## Beezu (Mar 9, 2013)

a lot of shelters have a catch, neuter, release program for ferals. 

also, theres a shelter by me that adopts out cats specifically as feral "barn buddies"


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah I think our's does that sort of thing, but our neighbors don't even do that I don't think, their house smells disgusting


----------



## Beezu (Mar 9, 2013)

gross. good luck if they ever decide to sell their house.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't think they will, they've lived here for a long time and most people up here don't sell once they live here.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Here are the boys, Houdini is black and white and Romeo is orange.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How adorable! :3 I love Romeo's coat pattern.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Me to The feisty little guys are sleeping now I will post more pics once they wake up


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Well I renamed them to names that suit them better. Orange and white is Tickle (this really suits him not even kidding). Black and white is Clyde


----------

